# [JAVA] Externe Programme ausführen



## KROK (22. Oktober 2002)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie ich mit JAVA z.B. eine *.exe oder *.bat ausführen kann ???

THX


----------



## Christoph (22. Oktober 2002)

Schau mal bei http://www.selfjava.de/ =)


----------



## Thomas.Richard (23. Oktober 2002)

Hi!


Versuchs mal mit:



Runtime.getRuntime().exec("xyz.exe");

wirft unter umständen ne IOException

also 

try{
     Runtime.getRuntime().exec("xyz.exe");
   }catch( IOException ioe){
  //Abfangen...
}

Bis dann Gruss Tom


----------



## DPP (5. Februar 2004)

Hi,

kann mir bitte noch jemand sagen, ob und wie ich dieses Skript dann in eine Site einfügen und dann aufrufen kann?

Thx schonmal.


----------



## SixDark (5. Februar 2004)

@DPP:

Du meinst doch jetzt nicht etwa, wie Du diesen externen Aufruf in eine Webseite einbinden kannst? Oder etwa doch? Soweit ich weiß ist es mit JavaScript nicht möglich externe Programme aufzurufen... Außerdem ging es hier um JAVA, nicht um JavaScript!

..::SD::..


----------

